# Monstrum Bezel Question



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I've just received an Orsa Monstrum and the bezel insert is slightly misaligned (it's in between the 60 & 1 minute markers, it's not far out but enough to wind me up every time I look at it!!).

Does anyone know how to remove/fix this (I asked a similar question about a Seiko 7002 bezel a while back and it was easy to do), or is it best left to those who know how and who don't have hams for fists like me?

Any advice welcomed!

Rich

P.S. Whadda watch!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rich, AFAIK you're out of luck mate. Bezels with misaligned inserts are amenable to moving the insert but a one-piece bezel like the Monstrum cannot be adjusted. Mine is spot on, fortunately.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

That's annoying; it came from Berg like that, but it was a long & costly process getting it through customs and I've only just got it - I'm loath to send it back, and I'm not keen on flipping it as it's the Blue one!

Are you sure it's a one-piece as it doesn't look like it? Is there anyone on here that has the knowhow & means to fix this for me?

Any help is much appreciated!

Rich


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No, I'm not sure - the watch is in a container somewhere between Baghdad and Washington. If it's an insert, you can try to remove and reset the insert. I've done it with an O&W, but haven't tried it on any other watch.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Been doing some further digging on this; it is an insert, but the lume dot @ 12 is actually part of the metal bezel which comes through the plastic bezel insert (therefore I can't rectify this by sliding the insert round a bit, as it won't ruddy move!!).

Not only is it slightly misaligned, it seems to rotate clockwise under the power of the rachet/mechanism. Which is doubly annoying.

I've contacted Berg and he's very kindly sending out a new bezel assembly as it's still in warranty; so when it's fixed I'll post some photos!

Thanks for the advice mate,

Regards,

Rich



Nalu said:


> No, I'm not sure - the watch is in a container somewhere between Baghdad and Washington. If it's an insert, you can try to remove and reset the insert. I've done it with an O&W, but haven't tried it on any other watch.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i just took delivery of a monstrum myself ,first thing i did was try to line up the bezel because i had read youre post and the bezel came off in my hand .ive just taken it to my local watch repairer and he has totally slagged the thing off .

hopefully he can fix it but if he cant orsa's could turn out to be the audley harrison of the divers watch world ,big and impossing but one good dig and falls to pieces.

[email protected]@ed off of cardiff.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

That's rubbish - I love this watch but it does sound that the build quality might be a bit shoddy; which is strange as I've heard so many people say they are solidly built.

Is it still in warranty? As I'm sure Berg will be happy to send out a new bezel as he has done for myself.

What colour did you opt for in the end?



jaslfc5 said:


> i just took delivery of a monstrum myself ,first thing i did was try to line up the bezel because i had read youre post and the bezel came off in my hand .ive just taken it to my local watch repairer and he has totally slagged the thing off .
> 
> hopefully he can fix it but if he cant orsa's could turn out to be the audley harrison of the divers watch world ,big and impossing but one good dig and falls to pieces.
> 
> [email protected]@ed off of cardiff.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

oddgitt said:


> That's rubbish - I love this watch but it does sound that the build quality might be a bit shoddy; which is strange as I've heard so many people say they are solidly built.
> 
> Is it still in warranty? As I'm sure Berg will be happy to send out a new bezel as he has done for myself.
> 
> ...


i bought it because it looks so well put together and well made ,i was gob smacked when it came off in my hand and my watch repairer just called it a piece of crap .

i will see how it pans out as ,im sure you are aware it is a great looking watch .

i went for the green one as i wanted something a little different ,its under warrenty so if i cant get it sorted locally i might send it back .

il keep you posted.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have recently received a Orsa Monstrum. Very well made piece of kit and very chunky. Bit annoyed today thought as i have placed the tiniest ding on the bezel insert an the number 3 at 30. Its as i say very very small and can only be seen in a certain light but still annoys me to know i have done it  Absolute 100% otherwise.

Mine;


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

at least you are lucky enough to get to wear yours all i got to do was photograph it.










they are hard to photograph though.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

oddgitt said:


> That's rubbish - I love this watch but it does sound that the build quality might be a bit shoddy; which is strange as I've heard so many people say they are solidly built.
> 
> Is it still in warranty? As I'm sure Berg will be happy to send out a new bezel as he has done for myself.
> 
> ...


Prolly because of the Miyota movement, which doesn't generate a lot of respect among watchmakers. It's not a bad watch for the price, but you get what you pay for. A lot of compromises to be made in this price range IMO.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nalu said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > That's rubbish - I love this watch but it does sound that the build quality might be a bit shoddy; which is strange as I've heard so many people say they are solidly built.
> ...


yeah im sure they are well built for the money i was just gutted yesterday ,i waited all weekend to get the orsa on and the first thing it does is self destruct.

as for my watch repairer he has his stock answers for everything even if i took in a harry winston or patek he would go whats this piece of **** ,or his other one ill give you a fiver for it.

i get it back tomorrow so hopefully it will stay in one piece.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just a quick update really to say that ive had someone look at my orsa and the spring or retaining catch inside the bezel is shot ,so unless i can get a spare or someone has one it has to go back to orsa ,its still covered under warrenty so probably thats what will happen .

im not happy about it but as long as it gets fixed one way or another thats the main thing.what i will say is the bezel didnt line up in the first place ive noticed on another photo i took maybe thats the guide to telling you the spring is fouled ?










does anyone have an email address for the dude at orsa ,or is the contact us thingey on the website reliable.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> just a quick update really to say that ive had someone look at my orsa and the spring or retaining catch inside the bezel is shot ,so unless i can get a spare or someone has one it has to go back to orsa ,its still covered under warrenty so probably thats what will happen .
> 
> im not happy about it but as long as it gets fixed one way or another thats the main thing.what i will say is the bezel didnt line up in the first place ive noticed on another photo i took maybe thats the guide to telling you the spring is fouled ?
> 
> ...


jason, go to the site, then click on the forum dude......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > just a quick update really to say that ive had someone look at my orsa and the spring or retaining catch inside the bezel is shot ,so unless i can get a spare or someone has one it has to go back to orsa ,its still covered under warrenty so probably thats what will happen .
> ...


what am i looking for on there do i need to join just to get stuff done?


----------

